# ******** one in Chris Knott's Top 10



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, it's true - this forum featured in Chris Knott's Top 10 for February.

We looked at the enquiry levels and then the quote-to-policy conversion rate to find which of our 200+ car club/forum partners we are most successful with and therefore which club's members are most likely to benefit from asking us to quote.

For the cynics amongst you, we stripped out all those forums with low enquiry levels. For example, 1 quote and 1 policy is a 100% conversion but that would be misleading.

Normally, we view 25% conversion (ie. 1 policy every 4 quotes) as good but we seem to do much, much better for all of those in our Top 10.

******** came out in our Top 10 at position #9 with a conversion rate of 50% which obviously means *we sign up 1 in every 2 TT quotes* - clearly we're great for you guys so keep the calls coming.

If your renewal is due soon, give us a call on *0800 917 2274* for a quote and find out how much you could save.

We've got a sale on at the moment too and there's a chance for you to WIN an iPad Mini - viewtopic.php?f=64&t=317874

Here's the full Top 10 run-down:

10. FiatForum.com
*9. ********.co.uk*
8. JaguarForum.co.uk
7. MR2 Owners Club
6. Briskoda.net
5. Mercedes-Benz Owners (MBO)
4. UKPassats.co.uk
3. Saab Owners Club
2. Alfa Romeo Owners Club
1. Volvo Owners Club

Remember, we're great for this forum's members - you need to give us a call if you want to be one of those who save money through the club scheme - *0800 917 2274*.


----------

